# 330 Fried PTO Feild Coil



## mondo (Aug 17, 2010)

The PTO on my JD 330Stopped working. Ordered a new field coil installed. Ran for about 20 minutes and it started smoking. Tried several more times, and adjusted the air gap. No luck. Started Blowing 25 amp fuses. Took it apart and the gunk around the field coil was melted and bare wire was showing. Hence the short blowing the fuses. New clutch assy. to be delivered soon. Any ideas what caused th field coil to overheat? Yah, I'm a nwebee. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Have to start with the basics first, look around for any bare wires, make sure ground wire of battery is grounded properly....clean connections.


----------



## mondo (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I did find a wire that Might have been the problem. I checked and cleaned every ground connection I could find. New clutch assy. working great.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea Haa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck


----------

